

When to Nuke an Asteroid That's Heading Toward Earth (and When Not To) - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/when-to-nuke-an-asteroid-thats-heading-toward-earth

======
iwwr
What about landing a mass driver on the rock and slowly shoot bits of it into
space? Another option is a generic ion engine fed by the local material.

